
Tech giants blast Trump executive order suspending H-1B visas - Ice_cream_suit
https://www.cnet.com/news/tech-giants-blast-trump-executive-order-suspending-h-1b-visas/
======
allenleein
Related discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23605557](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23605557)
(Trump suspends H1B, H4 visas till year end)

